# Externe Festplatte für Xbox One X



## Bullvai (26. Oktober 2017)

*Externe Festplatte für Xbox One X*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich suche für die neue XBox One X eine Externe Festplatte.
Eigentlich sollte sich da ja jede Platte eignen aber ich hab da ein paar Wünsche und bin auch nicht so auf dem laufenden was Festplatten angeht.

Die Festplatte sollte 2 TB haben.

Die Performance ist mir sehr wichtig,dachte schon an eine normale WD Black incl. Adapter Sata auf Usb.
Nur bin ich mir da unsicher ob dann die Festplatte permanent läuft und sich nicht mit der Xbox abschaltet. Das wäre natürlich ein No-Go für mich.

Aussehen oder Lautstärke ist mir völlig egal.


----------



## Bullvai (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Externe Festplatte für Xbox One X*

Hat denn keiner eine Empfehlung für eine schnelle externe Festplatte?


----------



## rhalin (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Externe Festplatte für Xbox One X*

Habe mir letztes Jahr diese hier gekauft für die ONE :

Seagate Game Drive für Xbox 2TB, grün; externe tragbare Festplatte für Xbox One & 360; USB 3.0 (STEA2000403) Seagate Game Drive fur Xbox 2TB, grun;: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

War da allerdings im Angebot für 79,-€
Funktioniert wunderbar und ist fixer als die Interne der Box.


----------



## bloob (7. November 2017)

*AW: Externe Festplatte für Xbox One X*

Ich bin auch auf der Suche.
Denke die Kombo wird es bei mir:
FANTEC ALU-25B31 Externes Festplattengehause 2,5: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Seagate Barracuda 2 TB ST2000LM015 Interne Festplatte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Die HDD habe ich auch in der PS4 Pro verbaut. Bin zufrieden.


----------



## ricoroci (11. November 2017)

*AW: Externe Festplatte für Xbox One X*

Weiß man schon ob es möglich ist intern eine SSD zu verbauen?
Sprich die originale HDD raus und eine schnelle SSD rein?


----------

